# ms-dos 6.22



## brudge2140 (Jul 14, 2003)

Old "newbie" would like info. about an old toshiba T-1800 laptop. OS remove and set up page reports no hard drive. thought dos was outdated but seems its widely used. When it powers up, message is : insert system disc in drive press any key when ready....- Memory test 1920KB. Maybe all I need is the os system. Is there any version of windows that is comp. with this unit? Do I need a harddrive? If so; what is the one I should have? Or better yet; point in the direction for beginniners for Ms-dos. thanks. any help or advice apreiciated. rwilli55


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Try this site.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Am a little confused as to your exact situation.

I take it to be, I got this old puter and now what to do?

First, look inside and see if there is a hard drive. Might be, and somebody just formatted and wiped it, very common situation.

Second, you need to fire it up and see if, everything seems to work. No, sense going any further if it has major hurtings. If the drive is missing, you want the mounting tray and cables to be there.

Sounds like a super old timer. So you will be very limited in what you can do with it. You can boot it up with just a bootable floppy and old DOS to check it out. Can get old DOS 6.22 here. Will need a boot disk and a working copy of DOS.

http://www.peteweb.com/oldos/

Sounds like you might be able to get DOS 6.22 and Windows 3.1 on it. You will need a hard drive of some type. Probably will only support a small one. Will be limited by memory, bios and HD. 100 MB was a massive HD in them days. 20 MB was more like it.

Email me and I can give you two useful programs. One a DOS shell to let you look around in a menu format. You really don't have to know DOS. A diagnostics program that will tell you what is in the box and how everything is configured.

These old puters can be fun to play around with but you don't want to put any real money into one. Freebie parts and my labor is the name of the game. Useful for a lot of things if you get them going. Word processing, games, writing that program to beat the lottery. Use as a fly swatter to whack large insects.

You will have to know how to set it up and do all the configuration steps. Puters didn't always used to be Plug and Pray. In the old days, you actually had to understand how to get warm and fuzzy with your machine. Probably will need to find an "Old how to build it book". A very out of date book.

The P.S.

I looked this puppy up on the Web. A real ancient, we are talking 386 maybe, some were floppy only. Here is a website with fellows in arms. Maybe they can help you.

http://pilot.ucdavis.edu/toshiba/

We are talking wood burning days when men were men and the ladies weren't particular. Ah, for the good old dazes. This a museum piece pre-cretaceous period.


----------

